# Pavoni Pre mil basket



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Having purchased a 49.5mm Pullman tamper from @coffeechap I was sadly excited to finally get a chance to use it today. To my dismay it's too big for the microcasa basket I use. I could use the original basket but that only holds 12-13g where the microcasa holds 15g.

Does anyone know where I can get larger baskets for the pre mil? I'm not convinced the IMS ones are worth the price.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Suggestion, send tamper & basket to@joey24dirt who if not to busy will be able to adjust tamper to fit...just an idea


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I bought a pre Mill basket from the Espresso Shop about 2 weeks ago, I get 16g in that.will measure it shortly.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

********** said:


> Suggestion, send tamper & basket to@joey24dirt who if not to busy will be able to adjust tamper to fit...just an idea


 Thanks but they're really expensive tampers so I rather not mess about with it.



GrowlingDog said:


> I bought a pre Mill basket from the Espresso Shop about 2 weeks ago, I get 16g in that.will measure it shortly.


 I think this may be the one I have but I'll double check.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will, have a spare somewhere in my stor, will dig one out and send you it.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I will, have a spare somewhere in my stor, will dig one out and send you it.


 Legend, cheers mate


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> Legend, cheers mate


 I have got one, will pop it I. The post tomorrow for you


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks, I won't be back in the uk until the end of August so no rush



coffeechap said:


> I have got one, will pop it I. The post tomorrow for you


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I have got one, will pop it I. The post tomorrow for you


 Hi @coffeechap did you post the basket? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not yet was waiting for you to return


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Not yet was waiting for you to return


 Fair enough, I'm now back. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome will get it in the post monday


----------

